

Ask HN: Which are the startups trying to solve Enterprise-class problems? - venkasub

Like : Supply Chain, Finance(General Ledger etc), Purchasing, Order Management, Talent Management, Business Intelligence etc.
======
NicoJuicy
I'm solving an enterprise problem with document management (dms)... But it
does a lot more, eg. easy access to passwords, documentation, current news
relevant to the enterprise, time-tracking, support, ...

Not in Alpha even, have one prospect for it and developping it for them.

Currently, related news is almost finished. Planning to support an entire
overview of news in all divisions, while the default is limited to your own
division/departement which you belong to.

Kinda hard to explain, as it hasn't been created before, at least not in the
way i solved the problem.

(no more mailing your boss/colleague for passwords, just ask permission to
view them, and one of the supervisors will approve/deny it for you)

~~~
venkasub
I had thought about this problem(and more) earlier - a single portal that does
Knowledge Management, SRs, Collaboration, Workforce Management etc. Let me
know how it goes...

~~~
NicoJuicy
Will let you know, the potential won't be visible at first, because it's
impossible to create all from the start.

Iterate...Iterate...Iterate ;-)

